# Polaroid SX-70



## Dr_Totenkopf (Feb 12, 2012)

A friend of mine found a SX-70 in his attic. Any one know how much it is worth and if it can be used with some Modding.


----------



## compur (Feb 12, 2012)

If it's in working condition, yes, it can be used.  A form of SX70 film is being manufactured again.

See:
The Impossible Project


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes we found that the issue is we can't afford that film. I'm pretty sure that my camera uses the same size

PS I have picked up FP-100b for under $10 before. And they are the exact same size 3.5" x 4.2"


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dr_Totenkopf said:


> Yes we found that the issue is we can't afford that film. I'm pretty sure that my camera uses the same size
> 
> PS I have picked up FP-100b for under $10 before. And they are the exact same size 3.5" x 4.2"



FP is packfilm.  It's different than SX70 integral film.  It won't work under any circumstances.  Modding won't help.


----------



## Horngreen (Feb 12, 2012)

Buy expired online. Hunt around because some will sell the expired stuff for WAY more than the Impossible Project stuff.


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 12, 2012)

If you want to sell it on Ebay I think they may average around $100. It's been a while since I've checked, so it might be a good idea to check and see what others list them for these days. I've been looking for one forever, but I can't afford what they sell them for online.


----------

